# 2019 NGRC Clinics



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Clinics are always a big part of any GR Convention. We would like to have the best selection of clinics possible in Portland next year. To that end, we would like to hear from you, the attendees, what you would like to see in clinics. We already have some vendors lined up to present their products. Are there particular topics you want covered? Scenery, landscaping, model building, kit-bashing, etc? Please let us know.

Also, if you feel you have a topic you are passionate about and would like to share your knowledge and present a clinic, we want to hear from you. As long as it is somehow related to Garden Railroading, we would love to consider you. Electronics, model making, scenery, whatever, let us know.

We would like to hear from you as soon as possible. Drop me a note at [email protected] with your ideas. We want to make the last National Garden Railway Convention the best one ever.


----------

